# Guide for getting accurate vector color, with or without a ICC/ICM profile



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

*Note: This guide is for using Vector graphics and is not something you accomplish in 5 minutes.*

The problem with heat transfer is that colors can shift after pressing due to heat. It is also possible that you are not getting accurate color due to the ink or toner you are using. 

Sublimation printing is more challenging due to the nature of the inks colors "developing" only after heat transfer.

If the inks or toner you are using is causing the colors not to be accurate, then the best solution is to use a ICC/ICM profile that was created using a specific ink or toner, or have a RIP (Raster Image Processor).

In lieu of having a ICC/ICM profile, or a RIP, it is still possible to get accurate colors printing vector images. Even with a ICC/ICM profile (especially with sublimation) individual colors can still be off.

This can used for regular ink jet pigment transfer printing (which may shift slightly after transfer), sublimation ink jet, sublimation laser, or OEM laser toner.

*The concept is simple. You will create and print color charts onto fabric or other substrate and "catalog" numerically all your colors for later reference when you create new designs.*

This method can be done in Corel Draw, Abobe Illustrator, Inkscape, or any vector pgm. that lets you change color numerically.

It is important to understand that if you print something and transfer that image, that same exact image will always look the same transfered if you keep your graphics software color management and workspace the same everytime, and you don't change your inks or toners you are using for that setup.

Keeping your color management settings the same is true even if your inks/toners work well after transfer and don't need adjusting, or if the colors are way off after transfer. _Workspace and printer settings must be kept the same for repeatable printing._

In this case you have error caused by the inks/toners, but that error is _repeatable_ everytime, and your colors that don't look correct will still be the same everytime you go to print. But you must keep your programs workspace/color mangement the same always when you need to print using this method.

*1. Create the and print the Catalog colors.*

To begin you print out color swatches on your printer, ink jet or laser, then later do your heat transfer and create a heat transfered color reference (catalog) to see where your colors "land" after pressing.

The color "swatches" can be saved to a file for later recall into your graphics application. You need to setup your graphics application so you can easily access those in a palette. 

_For sublimation and pigment ink jet transfer we use RGB colors in the palette._

Preferably you have set these up in palettes so that they are showing onscreen *immediately* in your workspace. Initially these are printed and transfered onto a substrate catalog for later reference.

Your initial "swatches" can be made manually, or by using the palette files I have links for below.

*2. Transfer the swatches onto your substrate(s).*

Each swatch that is transfered onto your substrate is identifiable by a number or name that you give the swatch and that number or name is printed with each swatch (square). 

When you print the transfer you need not be concerned with how it looks on paper, or on the monitor, it's how it looks after transfering that counts. Even with sublimation and a ICC/ICM profile that corrects the colors, your printed page will not match the final transfer, the colors are weaker and do not "develop" until they are heat transfered.

*3. Using the transfered "catalog".*

For color matching ... the swatches RGB values (or a name you have chosen) are displayed next to the swatch. So when you reference the swatch you transfered onto your "Catalog" (reference substrate), you pick your color that you want from your catalog and then set your objects fill based on that same _numeric_ color in your Vector program RGB color palette.

If the colors RGB numbers (or name) in your palette matches the catalog number (or name) AND your color management is kept consistent, then you should be able to repeat the color from your catalog when you transfer your completed design.

*4. Managing the transfered "catalog".*

Colors are just numerical values. Adjusting colors means you are just changing color values numerically in your vector graphics program. In the case of heat transfer you should work only in RGB and refer to the RGB values associated with an object.

In vector printing you have "objects". These objects can contain "elements" that are identified by shape and color. Color of these elements is determined numerically. Objects can contain many elements grouped together but each element can be adjusted for color by changing their numerical RGB values.

If you have an exact color you want from your catalog, then you set the objects or elements RGB value in the graphic design program to the same as the desired final transfered color from the catalog.

If you don't have an exact match from your reference swatch then you need to add a new swatch (square) to your "palette". You will start by finding the best possible match from your existing palette then adjust the RGB to that object in your design. It may require trial and error a little to get the exact color since you haven't previously printed and transfered the new color yet.

*Note: Some substrates are a "whiter white" than others, and also the "glossiness" can vary. So some colors may not be the exactly same from substrate to substrate. *

*Also, with sublimation using the correct dwell time and temp for the substrate can effect final color as well.*

So to do this you need:

*A. Swatch and Palette files.*

http://www.multirip.com/Corel_RGB.zip
(cdr,eps, and ai) the larger color file is cdr.

http://www.multirip.com/Photoshop_RGB.zip
(tiff files)
There are also preset pallet files in the zip files.

*B. Understanding of how to work with color palettes and color management*.

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares

For Corel here are some resources.

You can use a "macro" to automatically print out your swatches!

Calibrating Your Printed Colors with a Color Chart

Creating adding or managing color palettes. 

(Remember we use only RGB this tutorial below is for CMYK, the methods are the same just use RGB.)

http://www.rowmark.com/MARK/techhelpdocs/corelcolorpalettes/CreatingCustomColor%\
20Palattes-Curves.pdf

Others

http://corelhouse.com/coreldraw/default-palette-for-all-color-dropdowns.html

http://coreldraw.com/wikis/howto/aditional-color-palettes.aspx

http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1161192409192

http://www.judyhudgins.com/MCorelDRAWQuickTips03-04-08.pdf

For bitmap color matching this is much more tedious, you need to use a magic wand or other tool to select colors, there are no objects, only pixels. These cases are best to have a ICC/ICM profile.

This file below is helpful for judging overall color accuracy in bitmap photos, it will let you see where the error in your profile is, or how your substrate effects color.

http://www.gballard.net/dl/PDI_TargetFolderONLY.zip


----------



## HoneyBee (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Im new, and I'm not really sure what to post under but im having problems saving my files from gimp that I have converted to vectors in inkscape they keep getting rejected on spreadshirt, what should I do or what am I doing wrong for that matter


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

HoneyBee said:


> Hi Im new, and I'm not really sure what to post under but im having problems saving my files from gimp that I have converted to vectors in inkscape they keep getting rejected on spreadshirt, what should I do or what am I doing wrong for that matter


What file format are you sending to Spreadshirt? 

I'm also not clear on which program is the _final_ file output from?


----------

